# Ruger LC9s Pro



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was looking at the LC9S Pro and was wondering if any of you fine fellows had any hands on experience with them. I checked out some reviews online and it looks like a good buy. Any input?

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

just posted an ammunition caution on another LC9s thread from the Ruger LC9s owners manual: 

Although the RUGER® LC9s® pistol is capable of functioning with +P
ammunition, a steady diet of +P ammunition will shorten the endurance life of
this pistol. You should never shoot 9mm +P+ ammunition in your RUGER®
LC9s®. There are no SAAMI or CIP pressure limits on 9mm +P+ and use of
this ammunition could result in serious injury. Do not use “+P+” ammunition.
Note on the LC9s®: Do not use “+P+” ammunition.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up B.C. The gun will maybe see a full box of +P defensive loads for sighting in and after that just garden variety WWB fmj rounds. I don't like spending over a dollar to pull the trigger each time anyway!:smt033

GW


----------

